# How much salt would kill snails?



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

I've got some snails in my 10 gallon mollies tank and I was wondering if anyone knew the salt content that would be able to get rid of snails if that is possible?

I know mollies are brackish water but I was wondering if there was a balance of salt that would keep my javamoss and fern alive but at the same time being able to kill the snails. I don't want to lose my moss.

Thanks.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

feed them less, make a snail trap, put food into a dish and then come back later and take it out, get a clown loach, get a dwarf pupper, lots of options to remove the snails other then the salt


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

This is off topic, but is it true that you can acclimate mollies to full saltwater?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I prefer the slow painful torture of injecting CO2 until it erodes their shells. Muahahahahahah.


----------



## Mad78 (Oct 23, 2007)

fishscale said:


> I prefer the slow painful torture of injecting CO2 until it erodes their shells. Muahahahahahah.


thats all messed up lol, but you can get a dwarfpuffer, they will hunt and kill any snail you have. And also my nieghbor has two mollies and she doesnt use salt in the water and they are fine, they are about 1 and 1 half years of age.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

My Java fern took 1 tablespoon per gallon (roughly .3% salt) without doing much, but it wasn't actively growing at the time. The apple snail I couldn't locate before treatment began made it to 2/3 that concentration before I found and removed him while adding the last bit of salt. Of course, if apple snails were the problem, you wouldn't need anything so drastic.

If you have somewhere else to stick the plants while you do the treatment...o never mind...then the snails would escape!


----------



## ralph50 (Oct 20, 2007)

> This is off topic, but is it true that you can acclimate mollies to full saltwater?


I have seen them at the LFS in the same tanks as saltwater fish and they weren't there as feeders.

Don't know how long they would last or the stress involved.


----------



## kebpts (Oct 25, 2007)

fishscale said:


> This is off topic, but is it true that you can acclimate mollies to full saltwater?


I have a good friend who uses mollies to cycle all of his saltwater setups.... has had them live for months in full salt. In the end they died when he added some larger fish that thought they looked tasty.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've seen mollies kept and bred in both freshwater and full saltwater setups. Other than saying theyre apparently tough little fish, I'm not sure where their true preference is as I've never kept or read up on them much.


----------



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

So did anyone know a certain dose of salt? I have 2 tablespoons in my 10 gallon now so I want to be careful.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

I think most people would recommend that you use one of the other options listed above instead of messing with your water chemistry. Salt does not need to be in a tank


----------



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

If anyone is wondering I put 3 tablespoons in my 10 gallon and almost all the snails died within a few hours. Good stuff.


----------

